# RttToEE...The Death of Hedrack



## Celtavian (Nov 12, 2002)

This is going to be a short story hour about how we finally beat Hedrack. He has been a real pain to beat, and I am happy to say that the third time was the charm. We finally had a few rolls go our way, and we killed him. 

Initially, things didn't look good, but we stuck with it and beat him. Hedrack is one tough enemy. I can't imagine many groups who went through the RttToEE had an easy time with him.

The campaign setting is the Forgotten Realms. 

Here is the group of Characters we had when we beat him:

*Sir Deriven Starlion*: Human male Lvl 12 Paladin of Lathander

Owehn Rayborn: Human male Lvl 9 Cleric of Lathander (Deriven's Cohort per the Leadership Feat)

*Dyanna Goldmane*: Human female Lvl 1 Fighter/Lvl 6 Cleric/Lvl 5 Doomguide of Kelemvor

*Nashara Marivaldi*: Human female lvl 4 Fighter/lvl 4 Cleric/lvl 6 Auspician of Tymora

*Sturbb Foereaver*: Shield Dwarf male Lvl 2 Barbarian/Lvl 10 Fighter

*Durl Hammersong*: Shield Dwarf male lvl 6 Bard/Lvl 6 Virtuoso

*Relkordd Greystorm*: Human male Lvl 6 Sorcerer/Lvl 6 Elemental Savant (Air)

*Helvyn Blackmoor*: Human male Lvl 6 Rogue/Lvl 6 Monk 


I embelished a little with Hedrack, but my DM said it was ok. He gave me a little background on Hedrack and what was going on with him when we took him down. 

Here goes the first post.


----------



## Celtavian (Nov 12, 2002)

*First part of Story*

*Prologue*

	A haggard group of adventurers exited a secret tunnel that led to a dwarven village they used as a refuge between strikes upon an evil temple that lay about a days travel down the tunnel. This temple, known as the Temple of All Consumption, lay deep within what was formerly a dwarven mine, and the dwarves of this particular village were more than happy to help by providing a rallying point for those who would destroy the evil that claimed their former mines. 

Many times they had had to return to the dwarven village while they continued their assault. They knew they must not fail to destroy this temple for it was home to a sect of evil priests that threatened to bring a dark evil from another reality into the lands of Faerun, a menace great enough to challenge even the cruel tyranny of Bane or the murderous madness of Cyric. There was no room for failure.

	The assault upon the Temple was no small task. A few months had passed since they began the assault, and in that time they had lost friends and comrades to its evil. The forces of this dark temple had proven to be formidable enough to turn them back many times, but their hearts would not rest until either death or victory was theirs to claim. Even now, they were returning to the village with the intent of resurrecting one of their fallen and then continuing the assault. 

	Helvyn, the scout, had been slain while trying to disarm a magical trap that released powerful divine magic that destroyed life. The loss of the scout made traveling through the Temple even more dangerous. At the request of Dyanna, servant of Kelemvor, who wanted to see no more cruel deaths, the party made their way back to the dwarven village. Now, the party must determine their next course of action.

*At the Inn and Beyond…*

A human man in well-crafted full plate armor carrying a shield bearing the symbol of Lathander above a lion’s head wreathed in fire was riding a great golden draconic lion next to a tall, beautiful, golden-haired human woman dressed in finely crafted elven chain and carrying a shield bearing the symbol of Kelemvor. Both their faces were worn and tired, yet they trudged along steadily.

	Behind them marched a heavily-muscled dwarf dressed in dwarven full plate carrying a finely-made dwarven Urgrosh, a tall, dark-skinned human woman in battle-worn full plate carrying a greatsword and wearing a symbol of Tymora about her neck, a brown-haired bearded human man whose trappings indicated he was clergy of Lathander, a finely-dressed dwarf with a well-groomed beard and exquisitely crafted lute in hand, and a well-groomed human man dressed in fine-clothing whose eyes shown with the intensity of a storm. They all moved along quietly as the silence of the weary overtook them.

	As soon as they arrived in the small dwarven village, they went to an inn known as the Stone Quarry. They greeted a few dwarves they knew and then rented rooms and ate a small meal. The draconic lion rested outside, and was brought a roasted ram and a healthy drought of water at the request of Deriven, knight of Lathander.

	After the meal, the seven living adventurers begin to plan their next course of action. They put two tables together near the back of the inn and seated themselves around them.

	Deriven was the first to speak. “We have been repulsed once again.” He paused to let the reality of this set in. “And now we must decide what to do next. We know that first and foremost, we must call Helvyn back from the dead and hope that he chooses to return, or we will be left to find a new scout. Also, we have obtained the Orb of Silvery Death. Varikon has told us that this orb will help us defeat the priests of the Temple. Dyanna, please, bring forth the Orb.” 

	Dyanna opened the flap of her magical sack willing the Orb to the top of the many other items contained within. She pulled forth a small skull-shaped object that appeared to be made of pure silver. Around the silver skull were indentations seemingly made to hold something small and gem-like. It gave off an aura of evil that made the good-hearted people present feel uncomfortable.

	Dyana set the Orb upon the table. She looked gravely at the others. “I will bear this Orb even though I can feel that I put myself at risk to do so. I only hope that I can control its power well enough to complete our quest. I fear greatly the consequences of our failure.”

	Deriven smiled at Dyanna and gave her a warm pat on the shoulder. “I know you will be strong enough to use this evil item for good purpose, Dyanna.”

“Aye, Dyanna, you’ve me full trust in the matter” assured the heavily-muscled dwarf known as Sturb Foereaver.

A chorus of friendly agreement chimed in from all those around the table except for the storm-eyed sorcerer known as Relkordd Greystorm. He alone remained quiet and seemingly unmoved by her statement. In his heart, he worried for her safety. He dearly loved Dyanna and worried that this Orb would put a strain on her that her spirit could not bear. He felt that he should carry the Orb and bear its burden of evil for he had the strongest will, but the others did not see things as he did. 

In fact, no one paid Relkordd’s lack of enthusiastic support much attention since the sorcerer did not often show emotion except when engaged in battle. They figured at least he had not gone insane yet, and all the better that he not be angered. The others tired of his arrogant and presumptuous tirades which were often preceded by his angry resistance to rebuke.

Dyanna stood and bowed slightly, “I thank you for your confidence in me.” She sat back down.

“Now” Deriven said “We will decide our next course of action”.
It did not take them long to determine what to do next. Their first act must be to bring Helvyn back from the dead. The only spells they had at their command would leave Helvyn a lesser man. For the spells at their command could not fully bring the spirit back unharmed, and some of his life experience would be lost to him. They decided that it would be better to seek a more powerful cleric in Sembia, one who could call Helvyn’s spirit back unharmed. 
Thus, it was decided that Relkordd, Durl, and Dyanna would seek aid at the most prominent church of Tymora in Sembia. Tymora’s church was often willing to provide whatever aid an adventuring group could afford, and this would be especially true in the merchant kingdom of Sembia.

	Deriven, Owehn, Sturbb and Neshara would all stay in the dwarven village to prepare for a future assault on Hedrack as well as watch over the village. The village would be in danger now that Hedrack was scrying upon them.

	After this short meeting, they all rested for a few hours. In the evening, Dyanna awoke to pray for the proper spell for travel. Those who would stay at the village bade them farewell, then her, Relkordd and Durl teleported to Sembia and were soon standing at the city gates of Saerloon, one of Sembia’s great metropolises.

	The three adventurer’s made their way through the crowded streets of the  city to an Inn Relkordd knew of called the Ruby Rose, well known for opulent suites and potent wine. Relkordd and Dyana had stayed in this inn many times before while Helvyn sold off the spoils of adventuring. They rented a suite and the three of them retired to their room to rest. 


	Hundreds of miles away deep within the Temple of All Consumption, Hedrack, leader of the Outer Phane, stood gazing into a pool of corrupted water touched by his powerful magic. The magic upon the pool allowed him to watch his enemies no matter how far away they were, and watch he did. He watched as the adventurers who had been bold and arrogant enough to attack him within his own temple sat about a table discussing what to do next, which was exactly the question he was asking himself. What to do next when these interlopers returned?

	A robed creature stood a few feet to the left and was also gazing into the pool. The creature was man-shaped, but looked nothing like a man. Its head appeared to be a mauve-colored giant brain with alien white eyes and four octopus-like tentacles framing a round, small fanged mouth. The entire appearance of the creature was revolting, yet Hedrack showed no signs of the discomfort or fear one might normally feel when standing near such a creature.

	Hedrack gazed into the pool and listened to the ongoing conversation. Eventually, he spoke to the strange creature next to him “Satau, they have stolen the Orb. I must recover it. I must or I will be shamed. These infidels must be destroyed for their insolence, for their arrogance, for their sins against Tharizdun. You will have to help me destroy them Satau, for the others are no more. You and I are the last defense of the Outer Phane.”

	Satau was disturbed by this revelation. He was normally nothing more than a seer, and now he was called to the defense of the Outer Phane. ‘What of Thrommel, Shymon, the drow, or Naquent? Where were all these other defenders?’ Satau thought to himself. Satau decided to probe Hedrack for answers, for he was concerned for his own life. If the others had been destroyed, how could he and Hedrack stand against such might?

	The strange creature could communicate telepathically, and normally did so with others, but Hedrack’s madness made Satau fearful of telepathic communication with the human. Hedrack’s thoughts were violent and insane, and often riddled with images that made even Satau uncomfortable. 

	Satau’s tentacles writhed as he spoke to Hedrack “Master Hedrack, what has become of the others? Did these infidels slay Shymon and Thrommel? What of Naquent? Did the Drow betray us? How have I….”

“They are no more. Their power was not great enough to stand against these interlopers. Only I live….Only I Satau.” Hedrack locked eyes with Satau; his insane gaze was enough to unnerve the strange looking creature. “The others have gone to face the wrath of Tharizdun for failure. A fate you will face as well if you do not prove powerful enough to stand against these infidels. Prepare yourself Satau; prepare yourself, for they will return.” His eyes glinted with madness and fury “I will destroy them this time. I will leave none alive. They will fall to the power of Tharizdun, and I will prove myself champion. Me Satau, I will be champion. Not this other lesser fool whom you have seen in your visions.”

	Satau did not speak again. His thoughts he kept to himself. He knew that his end was soon, for he could not flee because Hedrack or another would hunt him down. He knew the intruders must surely be powerful if they could defeat guardians as formidable as an elder elemental of the earth, a powerful red dragon, and a vampire blackguard. Satau knew he must either stand victorious or die with Hedrack, those were his only choices.

	Hedrack continued to gaze into the pool of water. “I must recover the Orb or it will be my undoing.” Even in madness, Hedrack possessed a cunning that had earned him the title of Master Hedrack, a title he would not relinquish easily. Quickly he formulated a plan to recover the stolen orb. “These infidels will pay. They think they are beyond my reach, but they are not.” He smiled evilly. “My reach is much longer than they think, much, much longer. And soon, very soon, the Orb will in my possession again.”


----------



## Celtavian (Nov 19, 2002)

*re*

*An Unwelcome Visit…*

	A few days had passed. Relkordd and Durl worked out a deal with Sev, the local high priest of the Temple of Tymora in Saerloon, to bring Helvyn back from the dead undiminished. The price was high, but not overly so. Relkordd and Durl readily agreed to pay it. They knew Helvyn’s full skill would be needed to successfully enter the Inner Phane of the Evil Temple.

	After working out the deal with Sev, Durl and Relkordd returned to the suite at the Ruby Rose Inn. They found Dyanna sitting at a small wooden desk creating warding scrolls meant to defeat the magic of Hedrack and the other priests and wizards who served the Temple. 

	Dyanna looked up and smiled as the two men entered, “Hello. Did you make a deal with the Tymoran’s?”

	Relkordd nodded.

	Durl smiled, “Aye, we surely did. A fair price for the life of Helvyn. And how are you today Dyanna? You look like you haven’t eaten all day; allow me to send for a meal. I’m a might hungry myself, so it will be no bother”.

	“I am hungry Durl, and I am a little tired. My work is done for the day. I probably need a nap, but I could certainly use a light supper as well. I think some stew and bread with a cup of mead would be nice”. 

	“Good then, I will fetch us some food and drink. All this deal making has made me hungry and I am always thirsty for good drink. Relkordd, my friend, what will ye have?”

	Relkordd pondered for a few moments, “We should share a fine seven-course meal. That will suit our tastes better. We are wealthy; let us eat as the wealthy do. Durl, order us a feast.” 

	“Sounds good friend. I’ll be back shortly with a fine meal and some hardy drink.”

	Durl left the room and made his way to the kitchen. Dyanna and Relkordd remained upstairs in the room.

	Relkordd smiled at her. “You look tired, milady. You should rest until our meal arrives.” He cast a cantrip that massaged Dyanna’s neck. 

	The massage was soothing. Dyanna closed her eyes for a few moments and enjoyed the feeling. “That feels good Relkordd. I certainly could use a rest. My eyes are tired and my mind is weary.” 

	Dyanna rose from the desk and moved to the bedroom followed by Relkordd. She kicked off her soft-leather shoes and lay down in the comfortable bed. Relkordd sat down at a table not far from the bed. He usually watched over Dyanna while she slept. He had little need of sleep himself because of a magical ring he wore which sustained him.

 Dyanna and Relkordd briefly conversed about nothing of importance. Relkordd enjoyed her beauty as she lay upon the bed. This was how the two of them often spent time away from their current quest.

	Durl returned to the room after ordering a fine feast including an ample supply of wine and mead and joined Relkordd and Dyanna in the bedroom. He pulled up a chair at the table and joined in the conversation. 

“So, what have ye been chatting about while I was away?” Durl inquired.

	Dyanna lay comfortably on the bed while Relkordd’s spell massaged her body. Her eyes were half-open as she reached a state between wakefulness and sleep. “Nothing really, Durl.” She replied sleepily.

Durl turned to Relkordd, “Well Relkordd, it seems the lass is tired. What’s on your….”

Suddenly, an awful smell similar to burnt sulfur filled the air. Relkordd’s eyes opened wide in surprise. He stood up abruptly knocking his chair over. 

Durl didn’t need to be told that trouble just entered the room. The dwarf quickly stood and spun around blade ready in hand, but even he wasn’t prepared for what stood before them.
An unwelcome visitor stood not more than a few paces from where they had been sitting. The visitor’s doglike head nearly touched the ceiling and its fierce blazing eyes surveyed the room as if searching for something. It had a huge, heavily muscled body at least the width of three men from which four arms protruded, two of which ended in insect like pincers. Nowhere in all their travels had they seen such a creature.

“I seek the orb, the silver orb that resembles a human skull. Give it to me or I will rip your head from your shoulders to fashion a new one” the creature demanded, though it did not speak a word. The demand flowed into the minds all those present as forcefully as if the creature had roared it.

Dyanna sat up like she had been splashed with cold water. Her jaw dropped as she looked upon the horrifying visitor that had entered their room unbidden. “By Kelemvor, what manner of creature is that?”

	The creature waited for a response. It cared little for parley; its only purpose was to obtain the orb.

Relkordd composed himself and gazed defiantly at the creature. He replied as he began to channel magical power through him, “You cannot have the orb. Be gone or face the wrath of the living storm. I will send you back to the hell from which you came for I do not fear you creature. I fear nothing.” 

Relkordd moved back towards the window before the creature could react. He canted as his hands wove a spell that caused a shield of force to appear in front of him. Relkordd prepared for spell battle with the demon.

Dyanna hopped out of her bed. She was not prepared for this battle, not prepared at all. She had been writing scrolls all day and it had drained a portion of her magic. She moved to grab her magical sack, which held the orb, and make a hasty exit via teleport. She was confident that Relkordd and Durl would be able to handle this creature.

The demon’s eyes shown with an unholy light as its gaze fell upon Dyanna. Waves of stunning force struck her mind dulling her wits and making her oblivious to her surroundings. Dyanna was stunned and helpless, and the demon turned his attentions to the dwarf and human man.

Durl chanted a short song meant to hold the creature, but it had no effect. The creature’s resistance to mortal magics was too strong, but it was all he could do to try to stop this foul demon.
A short series of magical exchanges took place as Relkordd, Durl, and the demon dueled. Relkordd managed to cast a spell of holding upon the demon which it quickly dispelled after enshrouding the room in darkness. Relkordd countered with a spell of light, but the demon had already succeeded at dispelling his holding spell. Durl continued to chant songs of holding and charm, but none proved effective against the foul creature.

Dyanna momentarily regained her wits. She once again moved towards the bag, but the demon had already detected the magic upon it. ‘The bag must hold the orb’ ithe demon thought to itself. ‘That is why the woman moves towards it.’

Its eyes flared again as another wave of stunning force struck Dyanna. Relkordd wove another spell and pointed a finger at the demon. A green ray sprung forth striking the demon. The ray did nothing and the demon grabbed the bag and disappeared. They had lost the orb and there was nothing they could do about it. 

After Dyanna regained her wits once again, she was horrified. “Hedrack must have sent that horrible creature. My bag…” She looked desperately around “My bag is gone and with it the orb and my prepared magic.”

Relkordd wove a spell that would allow him to see invisible beings. He saw nothing. “The demon is gone. I see it nowhere. I do not see your bag either. It has been stolen.”

 Dyanna’s face was lined with worry. “We must recover my bag or be without our most potent healing and defensive magic. We cannot hope to stand against the forces of the Temple without such magic. What an evil day this has been… what a horribly evil day.”


----------

